# Remote Access to OS X Server how is it done



## Mark0 (Aug 5, 2005)

How easy is it to setup so a user can log into their server from home, My company runs OS X server on a G5 and we are wanting to do this, I assume you need to open some ports but what config is required on the Server side of things ? does it have a feature like MS Server like Terminal services of Remote Access ? or is it done via VPN ? or a third party program ..thanks


----------



## symphonix (Aug 5, 2005)

You need to turn on "Apple Remote Desktop" access to the server, then in the configuration for this there is an option to run a VNC service. On Mac OS 10.4 (not Server) this is in System Preferences --> Sharing --> Apple Remote Desktop, though it'll probably be slightly different on Server.

You can also use a VNC service like OSXVNC if you wish.


----------



## MacTorsten (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

How you want to do this is depending what you need and how your network is set up. If you have a firewall and the server is behind it and you just want basic file sharing access this can be done via SSH see: http://www.afp548.com/articles/security/sshtips.html
Please be more specific and I try give you a precise answer
Regards
Torsten


----------



## Mark0 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Mac,
that is what i want to do, setup so the home user can access just their files and move them back and forwards, where abouts does the ssh command get typed in eg. I want the home user to log into the server and d/l a file.
also can more then 1 ssh connection be made at a time.

Thanks heaps


----------



## MacTorsten (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Mack0
There are major issues to consider:
1) To allow users outside your local network to connect to a server inside you local network. The solution to this depends on how your connected to the internet and which kind of equitment you (ie. firewall, router, MacOS X Server acting as firewall etc) and how this equitment is set up. And there are major security issues that have to be dealt with. If you want users to connect to a server on your local network you have to open port on your firewall/router which makes is possible to try to hack you server. If you don't understand security issues I suggest you get some books about it or get some outside help. Its quite a complex subject.
2) Which kind of connection you want to use (ie. AppleShare, FTP or others). From you last post I guess that you just want the user to be able to get a file from the server and when edit it and then put the updated file back on the server. This can be done both with AppleShare and FTP. Again there is security considerations. Example: FTP sends the password in clean text so it will be very easy to get the password.
The solution I would recommend to make is cheapest and relative secure is to use SSH and tunnel your AppleShare traffic through SSH (which is explained in the article I metioned in my earlier post). It's posssible to have many SSH connection to the server. You put the SSH command in the terminal which is located /Application/Utilities. It does require the firewall/router is set to allow incoming SSH access. The users should be able to connect to the server via SSH. That option is set in Workgroup Manager
By the way: If the articel I mentioned earlier doesn't make sense to you I suggest that you pick some book about MacOS X and network or check some webresources

Regrads MacTorsten


----------



## Mark0 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok well i am a PC tech so i can setup anytihng server related on this side of things, limited knowlege on Macs, I will try the SSH Method First so i will be able to get the Mac OS server to listen for the SSH connection then I cal start an apple share session.
I am just using a DSL modem/router as their internet connection the server does nothing firewall or internet related, So I will open the necissary ports SSH is 22 i beleive does apply share need a different port, I can then initiate a SSH session and connect apple share from remote clients with their macs at home.

Thanks for help I will let yo know how we go


----------



## Mark0 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks all this has been setup with no hassles, setup SSH tunnel then used rmote browser for the client..all is good


----------

